# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [E+] Simple Hello World Application

## ..:RUDI:..

This code will produce a simple Hello World application written in E+:

Created using the Mage Software E+ 0.1 frameworking (Revision 3)!
First example is using defualt settings, second declares the default settings for coding reasons.


```
PrintText(Hello World)
Wait() then
Exit()
```



```
CreateWindow(800*600)
BackCol(grey)
TextDef() [Or TextCol(black) (NEW LINE) TextFont(Arial) (NEW LINE) TextSize(8)]
PrintText(Hello World)
Wait() then
Exit()
```

*.ep file in attachment

----------

